# Your favourite recipe.



## Lightbringer (31/5/20)

Sorry if this has been asked before, so if it has please could someone point me in the right direction?

I just mixed my first batch of 11 recipes two weeks back. Sadly I'm actually disappointed in most of them.

Either my mind is drawn to recipes that my tastebuds don't enjoy, or I chose ones that aren't good.

So it would be lovely if each DIYER could mention their favourite recipe they ever made.

I was drawn to more dessert flavours and have found that sadly I am of the group that finds TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream peppery.

My ideal is to have a collection of liquids and every one of them makes me think yum every time I vape it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (31/5/20)

Cool thread. 

maybe post what you mixed?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lightbringer (31/5/20)

Paul33 said:


> Cool thread.
> 
> maybe post what you mixed?



I mixed the following:

Golden Ticket
If You Like Pina Coladas
Mothers Milk Clone
Strawberry CoCoCaBana
Smoking Snake
Coconut Cocaine
Kiss
Snake Blood

And then I just did one flavour mixes of:
Pear
Strawberry 
And ry4 double.

I do tend to have a sweet tooth, hence my choices.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (31/5/20)

hi @Lightbringer dont worry, most of us have been down this road, mixing something then not liking it or it turns out not not as intended.

keep in mind, what is tasty for me you might think sucks, so it is basically trial and error

sometimes it is worth making a 10 or 20ml tester first

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger (31/5/20)

I agree with @Paul33 and @vicTor , what we like you may hate, I only know one of those you mixed, smoking snake, and it tasted like dog bowl water to me, and don’t ask!

To try and give you some ideas we need a bit more info, sweet, sour, bakery, tobacco, fruit, what do you actually like? And in a category what don’t you like, I.e kiwi, or VBIC is see is a no no, so already that helps.

After 2.5 years and 147 recipes I have about 6 that have become adv’s and some others to fill in a space with a specific profile. Always start with a small initial tester like @vicTor said, 10 or 20 mls, half will be chucked or donated to someone who may actually like something, but only time will get you there. 

A start would maybe also be to say which commercial profiles you vaped and enjoyed, don’t have to be super specific but will give those that want to give some ideas a place to start. Good luck in your endeavor, it will take some time but it’s definitely worth it in the long run.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## LeislB (31/5/20)

Try Pink ice, it's pretty good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyker41771 (31/5/20)

I am actually looking for a good recipe that comes near : Drool Marshmallow mint butter cookie, atleast the shop juice not too expensive so dont mind buying drool. A recipe i will give my left nut for is : The Coil Company Scotchies or Minties, i try to buy scotchies/minties as much as possible but it the most expensive juice i know of, even more expensive than 99% of international juices  i like supporting local but damm R360 - R380 for a 120ml is insane even if it's one of my most fav juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER (31/5/20)

Yes its bad i taste pepper and im a non strawberry taster aswell but then i started mixing by drops and now no pepper taste just try it 10ml vg and pg mixed 70% vg and 30% pg and 1 drop vanilla bean ice cream and taste it then try 2 drops and taste it but first taste one drop i tasted it with 1 drop no pepper aswell same with vanilla and creams try drops 1 drop at a time. Dont know if it is that its too consentrated or what but try it let me know if you do thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------

